# Chucks for my lathe.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi out there.

Here are some pictures of the chucks (3 inches with 3 and 4 jaws) that I installed in my woodlathe. A indexing plate was attached for each one. Now I will extend the bed to compensate for its reduction.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Alexis i would be a little careful with those chucks especially with large pieces. Large bowls, hollow forms, etc there is not much holding power with those. They do work ok for small things such as ornaments, mini birdhouses, etc. I used one of those that you have when I first started turning wood off my metal lathe. It didn't hold well and I caught the bowl in my chest. Just some food for thought.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for the tip, Bernie.

I will try only with dmall pieces, as you recommended.


----------

